# WIPS system help



## davyjones22 (Feb 16, 2016)

I need help about Wireless intrusion prevention system (WIPS). Is there any open-source WIPS system that can be implemented on my network, it should work on Layer 2 of course (because someone earlier recommended me Snort, but Snort works on Layer 4) ?
Thanks


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Welcome to TSF! :smile:

Building Wireless IDS Systems Using Open Source

?


----------

